# Brinly Hardy Sleeve Hitch



## markmgm (Sep 16, 2003)

Does anyone out there have a Brinly Hardy sleeve hitch on their Craftsman garden tractor? If so, what is the model number? Thanks


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Mark,
I have a Sears sleeve hitch, probably made by Brinly Hardy for Sears. I think a new one at Sears costs $125, maybe even less on sale.


----------



## markmgm (Sep 16, 2003)

There's a Brinly Hardy hitch for sale near me. The guy told me the model number. I 'm just trying to find out if it would fit my GT 5000.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Measure across your drawbar, then measure across the bail of the sleeve hitch, if the bail is a little more then fit your drawbar. I believe you can go on the Sears parts sight and look at a parts breakdown. I'll go out to the shop later and post back a sleeve hitch model, then you can compare it to the Brinly Hardy.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Mark,
It's a model 657.252410.....You can go to http://www3.sears.com/ and look at the drawing to see if it matches.


----------

